# Delicatta Squash



## PA Baker (Sep 15, 2004)

Do any of you have suggestions on how I can use/prepare a delicatta squash?  It's on the medium-small side.  Thanks!


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 15, 2004)

*Squash*

A fabulous squash and very tasty just on its own. I like to halve them and bake them in the oven, cut side down, until they are tender - you can stuff them with all sorts of things. Sweet dumpling and gold nugget squash are also very sweet and fabulous.

Winter squash with Dried Fruit
1 winter squash baked until tender, seeds removed
1/2 c dried fruit, diced, simmered in apple juice until tender
1/4 c nuts, toasted, chopped
butter to taste

1.Mix together softened dried fruit and nuts - stuff into squash cavity. Top with small dollops of butter. Broil for several minutes just until stuffing is slightly browned - serve warm.

Winter squash with Sour Cream and Onion Stuffing
1 winter squash, baked until tender, seeds removed
1 c onion, diced
1/2 c celery, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 c sour cream
salt and fresh pepper to taste
Cheese (parmesan, cheddar, fontina, blue cheese, etc), grated

1.Saute onion, celery, and garlic until tender. Add sour cream, salt and pepper.
2.Stuff mixture into baked squash cavities. Bake for an additional 20-30 or until heated through. 
3.Top with grated cheese; broil just until cheese melts. Serve warm.


----------



## ESue8215 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: delicata squash*

I love delicata squash simply baked at 325 degrees F for about 20-25 minutes. Just cut it in half lengthwise, spray a little oil on each side, place
cut side down on a baking sheet. When it pierces easily with a fork it's done!

It's one of the sweetest squashes, so doesn't need anything else, otherwise you'll cover up that delicious taste!

Visit http://www.colorfulplate.com for more easy, everyday veggie ideas!


----------

